
Mac OS Crash with CSS (WebKit DoS) - cyptus
https://gist.github.com/pwnsdx/ce64de2760996a6c432f06d612e33aea
======
fiiv
As the user draak567 points out:

> Chrome doesn't crash because the backdrop-filter CSS property is not enabled
> by default. You can turn it on by enabling "Experimental Web Platform
> features" in Chrome flags, at which point Chrome will also freeze or crash,
> at least on all the devices I've tried.

